# New Economic Collapse Prepper



## kirklw (Aug 25, 2015)

Right after I had completed writing this my computer immediately decided to shut down! So annoying! Let's try this again...

I am new to prepping and need a little direction please! I am willing to buy the prepper books and do the research but I have a gut feeling this may happen soon so just in case I need the information pronto in order to buy provisions before I am unable to do so. Please help me get into the proper outdoorsy prepper mode. I can't take for granted that even with a firearm I can keep my apartment from being repossessed, correct? This means I need everything to be lightweight and I need a way to carry everything. I also need a way to get pure water and I need a way to hunt and cook. Please help!

As a sidenote: Solar panels and generators are for luxury living not true SHTF situations, right? You can't carry solar panels with you when you travel plus having them on display for all to see would be the quickest way to tempt people to try to rob your supplies...


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

greetings

Water, Food, Shelter, Security, Medical

quantities depend on how long you are prepping for...


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Welcome from Alabama!


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

kirklw said:


> Right after I had completed writing this my computer immediately decided to shut down! So annoying! Let's try this again...
> 
> I am new to prepping and need a little direction please! I am willing to buy the prepper books and do the research but I have a gut feeling this may happen soon so just in case I need the information pronto in order to buy provisions before I am unable to do so. Please help me get into the proper outdoorsy prepper mode. I can't take for granted that even with a firearm I can keep my apartment from being repossessed, correct? This means I need everything to be lightweight and I need a way to carry everything. I also need a way to get pure water and I need a way to hunt and cook. Please help!
> 
> As a sidenote: Solar panels and generators are for luxury living not true SHTF situations, right? You can't carry solar panels with you when you travel plus having them on display for all to see would be the quickest way to tempt people to try to rob your supplies...


What is this economic collapse you speak of? Repossession of something you don't own to start with?

Let's drill down to some basics. What are you really prepping for? Natural disaster? Weather or man made in nature?

I'm typical. I own my home, I have minimal plan to leave only if I absolutely have to. I prep for 30 days w/o power. That most likely will be when I need to press my plans into action. Hunting for food if you never have and you bank on that, you'll most likely go hungry. You have a boat load of soul searching to do before you spend a dime.

Oh and welcome to the journey.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

There are smaller flexible (5-20 watt) solar panel like the military uses good for charging batteries ect.

Read through the threads here. A lot of people plan to Bug Out with their BOB (bug out bag) but the general censuses here is that it is usually better to sit it out at home if possible. If the cities empty you'll simply competing with thousands for very limited resources on land owned by people who probably won't want you around. 

Bugging out without a well chosen stocked up 2nd location should be your last alternative.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Welcome to the forum. I hope you're wrong about the S hitting the fan soon, and you have more time to prep. Don't expect immediate results, prepping is a process.


----------



## kirklw (Aug 25, 2015)

I was trying to avoid the explanation because I can imagine even preppers (often thought of as a little out there) would be quick to judge. Lately Christianity is sadly becoming taboo. The stock market is looking to be in bad shape plus I have family telling me that more than normal Biblical Prophecies are taking place in September... plus the President does not seem trustworthy enough to pass the baton when the time comes. The overall picture is grim... So I want to plan for a default on the debt, collapse of the US and world economies, and maybe for further government overreach.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Hello from KY. Take a deep breath and let it soak in! Lots of good info on here!


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Ok, I lied, no surf, but enough sand 
to fill all the dang sand bags I’ll ever need!

All you can do is what you can do. If you have money to buy preps, do so to the amount you can.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Toilet paper--- you never want to run out---


----------



## DoubleA (Nov 9, 2012)

Maine-Marine said:


> greetings
> 
> Water, Food, Shelter, Security, Medical
> 
> quantities depend on how long you are prepping for...


^^^^ This!!!! Do not over think; keep it simple. IF at some point you decide a firearm should be part of your plans - get some good training. Budget for training, ammo, a gun safe/ vault, holster, and MORE training!!


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

kirklw said:


> I am willing to buy the prepper books and do the research but I have a gut feeling this may happen soon so just in case I need the information pronto in order to buy provisions before I am unable to do so.


There is tons of free info available online, you can also try local libraries. IMO the best buys will be field guides you will actually use again. Not to say don't buy if you can borrow or find free sources, but personally there is tons of info out there. Buy if you like reading hardcopy.



> Please help me get into the proper outdoorsy prepper mode.


take a walk in the woods, rinse repeat.



> I need everything to be lightweight and I need a way to carry everything. I also need a way to get pure water and I need a way to hunt and cook. Please help!


There are lots of filters, even just a sheet of plastic can be used in some cases to get drinking water. Personally If you are near the coast consider a pump desalinator.



> As a sidenote: Solar panels and generators are for luxury living not true SHTF situations, right? You can't carry solar panels with you when you travel plus having them on display for all to see would be the quickest way to tempt people to try to rob your supplies...


You can carry some solar with you, people can strap a panel onto their backpack say 40 watt 50 watt, there are laminates, its your call, people don't really need electricity but it makes life easier.

Yeah as far as Robbery is concerned, there are two types of thieves, bandits - people who will rob everyone, and thieves of oppourtunity.

If you have a bag, you are a target.

Its more about personal security, you can always mask gear to appear like something nonvaluable.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

Whoa, wow, there it is. Everything. Kapoww.... but seriously, good initiative in regards to the dow plumet, and assorted societal drama. But panic is death, it really is. During one of many ammo shortages, a while back, i spent litteraly all i had on guns and ammo foe the big one....i was tottally broke and should have bought shoes. Preparedness can not come from panic. My first prep was baby wipes, because i did not have regular access to a shower, but i needed to be presentable for work. All that to say, think about what you do daily, and make sure you can keep doung the important stuff, no matter what. No sense preparing for some spartan lifestyle you think you can live, if you need to, only to find out that consistancy is underrated. Sorry to ramble, but for me, life goes on and on and on, and i wont be upset by politicians and intelectual three year olds.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

It is a marathon not a race. Get stuff done but get it done right.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Where you live factors into your plans immensely. If there is water nearby, remember that procuring fish is about a hundred times easier than game.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Harbinger Author - Now Is The Time To Prepare


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Seems like a lot of new preppers feel the panic to bug-out into the woods as the first option. This is usually not a good idea. first of all, you have to have a place to go. And once you leave your home, you may never be able to come back. Once you get to your BOl (bug out location) you may find it overrun by people more well armed than you. Establishing a BOL (unless you are going to the home of friends or relatives) is an expensive, long term endeavor. Most people, once they settle down emotionally, realize that the first and best option is to hunker down and stay home with the infrastructure you have already established (food and water stores, garden, etc). (In the case of a local disaster or emergency you may have to go somewhere else temporarily, granted.)

In my mind, the best thing to do is to gather a supply of food (including a way to cook without your usual source of power), water (including purification method), medicine, toiletries, light (including lots of batteries), cash, radio, and basic tool kit items. A solar charger for would also be nice. If you can throw in weapons and ammo, great (but only if you have training). Think of all the things you use right now and how you would perform your daily activities without power or utilities, including water and sewer. Determine how much you need (for a week, a month, 3 months, or for however long you can afford to prep for in a short time.) then start acquiring these items. If you want to put a bag together, make it a light weight Get-Home-Bag that will give you supplies for whatever time it might take you to hoof it home from your work place (usually 24 hours is enough.) My GHB is a fanny pack and a small back pack that holds a gallon of water. I can easily add a larger backpack with additional supplies to make a proper BOB, so that the bags complement each other. Anyway, work on your home supplies. Chances are that is where you are going to have the greatest chance for survival. Home fortifications is also a good idea.

PS: Go get your tetanus shot updated.


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

Remember the rule of 3. You can survive three minutes without air, three hours without shelter (in extreme weather), three days without water, three weeks without food. Like others have said unless you've got a place to go you'll probably be better off staying put. Even if all you can do is build a fire to boil water and strain it through a t shirt to get the big particles out that's better than nothing. Next time you're at the grocery store maybe buy one of those 2 gallon jugs of drinking water and store it in a cool dry place when you get home. Repeat a few times on successive trips and you'll soon have a good amount of water on hand to tide you over for at least a few days. Speaking of the grocery store, what ever you like to eat that's non-perishable, canned soup is usually a good start, buy a few extra cans than you normally do. Keep doing that and you'll see your stores start to pile up.

Good on you for getting into the game. It's very tempting to think, "I need everything now!" Before you go all crazy buying new stuff, first look at what you already have. I've seen other threads where new preppers first just started looking around their house without buying anything new and were able to create a respectable emergency kit already.


----------



## I'd_last_a_day (May 12, 2015)

It's a shame how limited you are unless you are rich. If I had a lot of money I'd be able to buy a sick amount of Mountain House (from all the reviews I've read definitely the best tasting). Great water filters, tons of food, and a propane heat source and you'd be set. I watched that show 'Alone' those guys would be laughing at us lol, well maybe not all of us but definitely be laughing at me. The winner spent 56 days on Vancouver Island eating mostly kelp & seaweed. After watching I'm like that's it water, Mountain house, and propane heat is all I'm gonna worry about. If I'm living in a world where that isn't enough god help us all


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Welcome. Start with the most likely events pertaining to your area and work outwards from there. Start with the basics. ( Already mentioned ) Do what you can, with what you have while adding info and supplies. You saw the need and have begun so your on the right path.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Check out this thread, it will help you get in the right direction.

http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/general-prepper-survival-talk/14970-where-begin-new-prepper.html


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

kirklw said:


> having them on display for all to see would be the quickest way to tempt people to try to rob your supplies...


No the Smell of Food is the quickest way
or
the fact you are still 15 pounds over weight
or
that you still have a dog and cat
or
that you have trash weekly
or
etc

Old saying - if you can not be athletic be an athletic support.... or if you can not afford a place in the country have a friend that has a place in the country


----------

